# Expression Web picture rotation



## jmkolm (Jul 12, 2006)

FrontPage used to have a feature called Component Effects which allowed you to rotate a set of jpg pictures on a timed basis. There seems to be no equivalent in Expression Web, though. I'm not wild about the idea of grafting in a big slab of Java owing to maintainability issues. All Expression Web has is Ad Rotator, which ironically is more complex but does not do the same job at all.

Does anyone know if MS plans to release this functionality for Expression Web, and if not, then what would be a maintainable solution? Rotating images is not much to ask.

Many thanks!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

If your server has php then there are lots of simple php rotator scripts available.

Sorry can't answer your question about M$ future plans.


----------



## jmkolm (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks but I am still in the market for an answer to my question.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

The simple solution is to do what colinsp suggests, use a script. PHP is best or javascript as second.

I doubt and hope that Expression Web never include most of the "features" found in front page. In order to do these things, fp used fp extensions which were not valid, not compatible with many browsers. Expression Web aims to produce web sites that are WC3 compliant, thus it can not lower itself to the standards of front page.


----------

